# How to become a trainer...



## 5stargerman (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello all! This is my first post and I am not quite sure where to put it or if it belongs on a German Shepherd Forum, but I thought I would give it a shot! So, to make a long story short, I have a dog who was experiencing dog aggression problems and I had an awesome dog trainer(who specializes more in police dogs and working dogs) come and train me how to train the dog...at the end, I got an offer to be trained/hired as a dog trainer after I graduate. I am not sure if this job will still be available, but I am positive that police dog training, personal protection dog training, schutzhund and some work with pet dogs is what I want to do full time...preferably with german shepherds, malinois and the like. I am also excited to get my working german shepherd in about a year!

As a result, I am curious on how you all like to see a dog trainer trained, lol. Also, what methods do you prefer to use? I personally use "yes!"/treat for a reward and "ssst" for knock it off(sometimes a quick leash "pop") and my dog's aggression is pretty much gone(in addition to the obedience level being very high, especially for a terrier)! I would also appreciate recommendations on schools vs. apprenticeship. Thank you so much.

Oh, and moderators, please let me know if this type of post is not allowed, thank you!


God bless,
5stargerman


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Since you have a possible offer from the trainer, I would suggest you keep in contact and offer to do some work during your school vacation or on weekends if it is closeby. I also suggest going to IPO and schutzhund trials to learn and also to meet trainers. Volunteering at a humane society to walk their dogs and do some basic training will also give you more hands-on experience. As for a school or an apprenticeship, I think it would depend on the trainer for the apprenticeship and is there would be a job at the end of it.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

I agree with Mary Beth, and would add that while you're doing this networking ask a lot of questions to the trainers on how they got started, their credentials, educations, etc. and that will give you some of the information that you are looking for.

Good luck!


----------



## 5stargerman (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you so much Mary Beth and LuckyMe2G, this advice helps a lot! Now on to the search to find some schutzhund trials near me...! Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you want to learn how to be a trainer in these venues, first you need to train a dog in these venues. You need to go to the clubs when they are TRAINING, not TRIALING. 

First, people don't want to chat on trial day. If they are trialing, then they are stressed and concentrating on their dogs. If they are not trialing, then they are watching and helping set up other things like scheduling and lunch. Plus, you aren't seeing any training on trial day. You are seeing the results of it.

Second, the things you need to learn in IPO are very specific. You are not going to learn them walking dogs and volunteering. 

Find a local club and start training. Find seminars with the top trainers and go watch them. I think that you will find people are very open to young people learning, with or without a dog, and also that IPO will give you better insight into all different aspects of a dogs temperament and drives.

Look on 
germanshepherddog.com
for clubs near you.

And look up DVG clubs near you.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> If you want to learn how to be a trainer in these venues, first you need to train a dog in these venues. You need to go to the clubs when they are TRAINING, not TRIALING.
> 
> First, people don't want to chat on trial day. If they are trialing, then they are stressed and concentrating on their dogs. If they are not trialing, then they are watching and helping set up other things like scheduling and lunch. Plus, you aren't seeing any training on trial day. You are seeing the results of it.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:

Kudos to you for recognizing that you needed a trainer and for choosing an appropriate one. It sounds like the offer is good for after you graduate When will that be? If you are interested in training with that facility or individual, stay in touch with them. Find out if you can watch them train other's dogs in your spare time. Your interest will keep their interest up and most likely assure that you get do work with them.

I like/use a method of training called Balanced Training and also believe that trainers need to be flexible enough in their techniques that they can adjust to what a dog needs.

People who use trainers to help them prepare for Schutzhund/IPO like to see that you have titled a dog of your own in the sport. It tells them that you can follow through on your training claims. It can take a long time to prepare and title but if this is your interest, you will have great fun along the way.

Good luck to you in your training career.


----------



## 5stargerman (Jan 5, 2016)

> If you want to learn how to be a trainer in these venues, first you need to train a dog in these venues. You need to go to the clubs when they are TRAINING, not TRIALING.


 Thank you! Very good point! However, I am going to check out the "Working Dog Championships in Chelsea, MI, since it is only 2-3 hours away and I will be able to witness how the trials go.



> Look on germanshepherddog.com for clubs near you.


 Thanks! I cannot find anything on the West side of Michigan though. 



> It sounds like the offer is good for after you graduate When will that be?


 About June 2017



> People who use trainers to help them prepare for Schutzhund/IPO like to see that you have titled a dog of your own in the sport. It tells them that you can follow through on your training claims. It can take a long time to prepare and title but if this is your interest, you will have great fun along the way.


 Yep, definitely a good idea...I am definitely going to have some patience testing as it will be about a year until I can get a German Shepherd, but it is a good opportunity to continue planning and training my current dog(who cannot compete). 

Thank you so much for all of the invaluable information everyone! I hope you all have a blessed rest of your day!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

5stargerman said:


> Thank you! Very good point! However, I am going to check out the "Working Dog Championships in Chelsea, MI, since it is only 2-3 hours away and I will be able to witness how the trials go.
> 
> Thanks! I cannot find anything on the West side of Michigan though.


You will witness a trial. The top competitors in the country. But what you will not experience is how they got there. 

I drive 3 hours one way to my club. Get used to traveling  It's only 4 hours across the state of Michigan. Traveled it many times.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You have gotten great advice already. Also learn about dog behavior and various training styles. I learned a lot after getting my certification (In Europe) and then volunteering in shelters, fostering dogs, helping people for a few bucks until I got more confident, etc.
You also need good people skills,esp. if you want to help people with their pet dogs as you will have to be able to admire an overweight, matted aggressive Shih Tzu with the name 'Sugar', owned by an old lady. (true example!). Good luck, great goals. These awesome jobs do not always pay the bills though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am in West MI too...there isn't anything worthy as far as mentoring on this side. I travel to the East side to train.
There are a couple 'trainers' in W MI that have businesses, but I am more discerning as to who I want to work with. 
You should definitely make plans to go to the WDC in May. 
You may be able to make some local contacts(not from the participants so much but from those spectating)


If you are interested in IPO or other sport, there are a couple of fb pages to join....though most of the members are on the East side of the state. A few that post on the page work with LE K9 handlers and or breed and train up LE K9's. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/109903339084373/?fref=ts
https://www.facebook.com/groups/easternk9/?fref=ts


----------



## 5stargerman (Jan 5, 2016)

> Get used to traveling


 I know, right! It is like, you got the dog bug now...good luck!



> You have gotten great advice already.


 Definitely, the people here are awesome!



> You also need good people skills,esp. if you want to help people with their pet dogs as you will have to be able to admire an overweight, matted aggressive Shih Tzu with the name 'Sugar', owned by an old lady. (true example!).


 Thanks, one of the reasons I mainly want to take this career path is because, for me, it is more than a career, it is a gift to be able to help people heal/start their relationships with their canines! My dog and I would definitely not communicate as well had it not been for our dog trainer! I hear you with the "Shih Tzu scenario," everybody has to have their own "Tricky-Woo" client, lol(James Herriot reference). 



> I am in West MI too...there isn't anything worthy as far as mentoring on this side. I travel to the East side to train.
> There are a couple 'trainers' in W MI that have businesses, but I am more discerning as to who I want to work with.
> You should definitely make plans to go to the WDC in May.
> You may be able to make some local contacts(not from the participants so much but from those spectating)
> ...


Thank you so much! This helps a ton!


----------

